# Sire is not kid friendly



## dadsbestfriend (May 26, 2009)

I am looking at purchasing a pup whos father is not child friendly. Would this be a red flag since I have young children and should worry that my pup might not do well or merly circumstance and not worry since the dog will grow with the children. I kind of feel nieve for asking, but what the hey.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

In my experience a dog who is not child friendly usually means they were not socialized properly or did not grow up being around children (or possibly it could mean they were around children who did not know how to treat a dog).


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by the sire is not kid friendly? That could either be normal adult GSD behavior or a serious problem, depending on exactly what you're talking about.

If the sire has an issue that may be temperment related, I would question the breeding program of the person who chose him to sire the litter. Even if it is a socialization issue any owner that would not properly socialize their dog really can't have evaluated him completely for breed worthiness, IMHO. 
I'd run and find another breeder if there may be an issue. Or look into an adult rescue, so that you absolutely know you'll get a kid friendly dog.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are many litters and many breeders out there. If there is any question on suitablity of temperament of the parents, then look elsewhere - yes it may be a caused issue, but why risk buying a pup who MAY have a parent with a serious temperament issue?

Even my dogs who have NOT been around children socially love children - my kennel raised imported female never was around kids, and she is the first one I introduce to kids! My serious high drive female will let a kid hug her and lick his face...Shepherds should have a discerning ability about children, and be safe with them.

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

To me it would depend on what is meant by "not kid friendly". If it is simply a matter of the dog being overly rambunctious around children because it hasn't had the opportunity in it's life to learn how to act and modulate it's behavior around them I wouldn't worry. That is a training/socializing issue, not a temperament one.

But if it is because the dog is aggressive, frightened or dominant toward children than to me that brings into question many aspects of the dog's inherent temperament, and of course inherent temperament IS genetic and thus possible to pass onto the pups. So I would be very leery.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont know much about breeding but as a mom and an aunt (of younger children) I would not consider a pup with a parent that can not be around children. 

As the others have stated there are alot of other choices of pups whose parents are fine with children. IMO too big of a risk when children are involved.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

My question also would be - who said he was not kid friendly? If the breeder said this, did you ask why, or what that meant more specifically? Or did you see something that made you think that?

In general, I'd be very wary of this - BUT there are many factors that could be involved here. 

Also, although I think that ALL well bred GSDs should be kid tolerant (there will be a wide range from bubbly-friendly to merely tolerant), kids must also treat the dogs properly. Keep in mind also that GSDs can also be a bit aloof to strangers. I, however, don't think that this is what that breeder is referring to - just an additional note.









Christine


----------



## dadsbestfriend (May 26, 2009)

The breeder stated that the male (schH3) had not been around children and didn't know why he didn't do well with them. At the time, we didn't ask too many questions, but assumed it was a socialization factor. We decided to put our children in the car to be on the safe side when meeting the sire. We are planning another trip this weekend to ask more specific questions, but now am very leary of even taking the risk with this breeder.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dogs were not raised around small children, but they're fine with them. I would have liked to do more socialization with kids, but my options around the neighborhood were limited - most of the kids were older by the time Dena & Keefer came along. They were exposed to a wide variety of people, including very young kids and babies in strollers, at the park. 

Dena was wonderful with little kids, she absolutely adored them, and was very gentle. Her face would just light up when she saw them, and she was an incorrigible baby kisser - she was always sneaking kisses at strollers as we passed by, little hands or feet, whatever was within reach of the tongue. Keefer is good with kids as long as he's calm, he likes to kiss fingers and faces and will let kids lay all over him and pet him anywhere. Because he can be mouthy when he's excited I make sure that kids don't approach unless he's in a calm and mellow mood, and I instruct them to move slowly rather than run around shrieking, which is never a good idea around dogs with prey drive. He mostly ignores them at the park.

Halo loves everybody, but she's still learning about polite greetings and while she loves to give big slurpy kisses on the face, sometimes she bites my nose instead!







So she's not so "good with kids" yet, but she's not afraid of them or stressed by them, she's just not as gentle as I'd like quite yet. And she's REALLY bad about jumping up. Dena liked to leap up in the air in front of people and kiss their faces, (she wouldn't actually jump ON them) but she did not do it with kids, maybe because they were at the right height to give kisses without having to jump.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris ToevsThe breeder stated that the male (schH3) had not been around children and didn't know why he didn't do well with them. At the time, we didn't ask too many questions, but assumed it was a socialization factor. We decided to put our children in the car to be on the safe side when meeting the sire. We are planning another trip this weekend to ask more specific questions, but now am very leary of even taking the risk with this breeder.


Again, especially in light of what the breeder told you- I would ask what are the breeding program's goals and why was this sire selected? It would seem to me that in all cases, and certainly when you have children to think about that temperment should be the number one priority when selecting a litter from which to get a pup. The sire is a SchH3- title is nice, but I think there are some temperment questions you need answered. Not knowing "why he didn't do well" with children to me is a huge red flag- and not just that you don't know but that the BREEDER doesn't.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'd be very leery of it being blamed on lack of socialization. Especially since it sounds like the breeder doesn't really know, but is just assuming that. Could be lack of socialization, but I doubt it. My dogs weren't raised with kids either, but are fantastic with kids. They were of course socialized around them every now and then, but really haven't had a ton of exposure to kids. I know many, many other dogs who are also great with kids even though not raised with them. 



> Originally Posted By: Lucina Not knowing "why he didn't do well" with children to me is a huge red flag- and not just that you don't know but that the BREEDER doesn't.


I agree. This is a very important aspect. If the breeder doesn't *know* for certain why he's not good with kids, I'd be very leery. This is something a breeder should know. Just assuming it's a lack of socialization isn't good enough. If there is any chance it's a temperament issue, I'd question this dog's ability to produce pets that are safe with children.

Has this male had previous litters? If so, try to contact the owners of those dogs and see how they are with kids. Looking at actual progeny is always the best way to see what a dog is producing.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Hardy isn't kid friendly, heck most of the time he really doesn't care for people. He's not aggressive, just could care less about them. But I don't know how he was raised, I just know how he is. I also know his pups are fine with children. There have been absolutely no issues with that. A lot of times I think it's what they've been around and subjected to. A kid could approach him nicely and pet him but a kid acting stupid, trying to climb on him, etc? that wouldn't fly.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris ToevsThe breeder stated that the male (schH3) had not been around children and didn't know why he didn't do well with them. At the time, we didn't ask too many questions, but assumed it was a socialization factor. We decided to put our children in the car to be on the safe side when meeting the sire. We are planning another trip this weekend to ask more specific questions, but now am very leary of even taking the risk with this breeder.


The SchH3 should have nothing to do with it. Most dogs I know that "aren't good with kids" are because of some temperament fault. The dogs are fearful of the kids, nervous dogs and kids set off those nerves. I can say this because I have such a dog. So it's not just that the dog doesn't do well with kids that's the problem, but that this probably indicates an issue with the dog's temperament. He may not be sound. Socialization only matters to an extent. Even if the dog had some weird/bad experience with kids, IMO a good sound dog should recover (my female is one that had two bad experiences with toddlers and hasn't really recovered so I don't trust her near them and it's easier to manage that then try to "socialize" the nerves out of her). My most social dog that I trust with small kids we got at 1.5 years old from a rescue, not knowing much history (but being told he was basically kept in a yard and neglected), well beyond the puppy socialization period and he has been an angel to every person we meet.

ETA: Based on what Angela posted I think you need more info from the breeder. Some dogs don't particularly care for kids and are just aloof in general. Nothing wrong with that. But does the breeder mean the dog would actually snip at a kid?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> Most dogs I know that "aren't good with kids" are because of some temperament fault. The dogs are fearful of the kids, nervous dogs and kids set off those nerves.


Exactly, which is why it's very important to know what exactly is meant by not good with kids in this case.

A dog doesn't need to enjoy a kid hanging off of him to be a soundly temperamented dog. And of course, much has to do with the parents training the kids.. as no dog should have to put up with random children mauling him. But a soundly temperamented dog should be approachable and stable around children.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

We have no children and the only exposure to kids our dogs get is out in public; parks, festivals, ect. I would trust Brago in a daycare; worst case scenario is he steps on a kids foot or knocks them down with his tail wag. A proper GSD temperament should be very tolerant and lenient with children.


----------



## dadsbestfriend (May 26, 2009)

I will do some investigating and report back. I plan on bringing a list of questions this weekend when I visit again and meet the dam. Anything specific that I might want to ask other than what was mentioned before?


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris ToevsI will do some investigating and report back. I plan on bringing a list of questions this weekend when I visit again and meet the dam. Anything specific that I might want to ask other than what was mentioned before?


Here's what I would suggest. See Chris Wild's post, and click on the Wildhaus Kennels link at the bottom. There is an amazing amount of very helpful information there, and great links as well. That will give you some good ideas as to what you need to ask about.
GOOD FOR YOU doing your homework!


----------

